# only google.com works



## compaqman (Oct 3, 2007)

ok i am using a shared internet connection and it works a little because every time i want to use the internet on the computer with the interbet coming from a diff;. computer, only google works and no links from google to other sites wont work either but yet i can sign in only from YIM,
why is this
thanks


----------



## Byteman (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like your Google homepage is cached, and your having an IP Address problem or DNS problem.  As far as you IM working, I would have to say that it's not using DNS to find it's server, OR your have it's statically mapped (whether from your IM program you're using or elsewhere...).

Either way, you need to find out what IP configuration other computers have (that are working) on the same network, and then compare it to yours.  That will lead you in the right direction. (You should have a basic understanding of how IP addresses work,... do you?).


----------



## compaqman (Oct 4, 2007)

ok  i will check the ips in a few hours(at school right now)


----------



## compaqman (Oct 4, 2007)

all of a sudden it worked, i do not know what is ^ with my computer, but thanks for the help!


----------



## Serious Chatter (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah i'm also agree with some of my friends which have given there view..i also think there is some problem occurs in you IP setting..or this may also possible that your window may corrupted..or any problem has occurred in your explorer or what ever you are using..


----------

